# Which Gheenoe should i consider buying? 13 or 15?



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive fished a 13 and had plenty of room for just me. But adding a person means more gear and more room used. I have a classic gheenoe and love it but dont think a 6hp would do much good on it. If its just you that fishes most of the time a 13 would be fine if you and another person most of the time go ahead with the 15.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

6hp motor will be perfect for NMZ highsider...more room than 13'ft 






































I have a green 07' NMZ highersider with 9.9/15hp tuner yami and also I have a 6hp evinrude planes out perfect for my NMZ with TSG trim Tabs myself and fishing gear.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy had a 13footer with a 5hp merc and 3 of use to fish out of it comfortably. It wasn't very fast, but it worked. And it didn't plane out with just one passenger. But with three people aboard, on a windy day the person upfront gets really splashed(which was me most of the time....lol). I'm a big fan of the wide transom.


----------



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

Its really personal preference. I would try to find someone to take you for a ride on each boat.  See which one you like more on the water.  I have a nmz(15'4 with decks) and a 9.9 4-stroke and i can run about 24 and plane out very easy.  Never tried with anything less though.  Whitesnook knows what he is talking about and says a 6hp will plane out with trim tabs.  I would believe him.  The nmz will give you plenty of room for 2 people and both can stand and fish comfortably all day.  
Just my $.02 spend em how ya wanna 

Tucker


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Test ride!
Test ride!
Test ride!

Sorry, Too much epoxy work today.
I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Test ride!
> Test ride!
> Test ride!
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D

JohnJ,

if u locally in Orlando....PM me and I will give u a test ride with my NMZ with 15hp then it's not gotta hurt to see it for yourself to test it out!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have the 13' with a 4hp on it, i love the wider transom, i don't like the canoe look at all, i was told by an outboard dealer that my boat will run wot at 14MPH (with 4 stroke tohatsu 6hp) which is very fast for a little boat. Thats with about roughly 500lbs all together boat motor gear and 2 people. 

if you want more to take more than 2 people get the 15'4


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would look at the classics they are very stable and can handle a larger motor i mean shoot you could prob find a super deal on a classic with motor and trailer and then sell your 6hp outright i had a 13 and with two people and gear and a 6hp on it it would not plane. 


Alex


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

And here is one of those super deals.


http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/825648424.html


Alex


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

This weekend is the 2008 Gheenoe Rally at Long Point park, it's 1.5 miles north of Sebastian Inlet. If you want to see 40 to 50 gheenoe at the same place try to make it Saturday.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5563


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto on going to the rally. 

ftr, i used to have a hi-sider and it ran 12-14mph with me and either of my kids plus camping gear with a 5hp Mariner. I think the longer keel helps the 15'r stay on track better poling too. If it were me I'd go for the 15.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> ditto on going to the rally.
> 
> ftr, i used to have a hi-sider and it ran 12-14mph with me and either of my kids plus camping gear with a 5hp Mariner. I think the longer keel helps the 15'r stay on track better poling too. If it were me I'd go for the 15.


Yep


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 13 which I had a 9.9 on and it was a lot of fun super stable but I am fixin to upgrade to a classic altho I think ima keep the 13 around


----------

